# webstart verifizierungsproblem



## tollewurst (23. Nov 2010)

hallo leute wie bekomme ich bei webstart die meldung siehe bild weg ?

hab jetzt schon:

jarsigner -keystore myKeystore stud55.jar soisses
und
jarsigner -keystore myKeystore -verify -verbose -certs stud55.jar soisses

ausgeführt, kommt trotzdem die meldung


----------



## krazun (23. Nov 2010)

Bei Code Signing Certificate for Sun Java® - Code Signing von VeriSign Deutschland GmbH ein Zertifikat kaufen (500 $ / Jahr).

mfg,
krazun


----------



## tollewurst (23. Nov 2010)

das ist doch schon wieder scheibenkleister.
also doch die jar zum download stellen. weil da wird ja der blödsinn nicht angezeigt.


----------



## krazun (23. Nov 2010)

Naja Webstart hat schon so einige Vorteile: Von eingebautem Autoupdate bis hin zur automatischen erzeugung von Desktop oder Startmenü Verknüpfungen und vieles mehr. 

Und ob der Nutzer nun das Zertifikat akzeptiert oder vertrauensvoll das *.jar ausführt kommt ja auf das gleiche raus 

mfg,
krazun


----------



## tollewurst (23. Nov 2010)

eigentlich meine rede. aber der das haben will ist eben der meinung die leute eher nen jar runter als sone nachricht zu bestätigen.


----------



## hansmueller (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

Dieses Fenster wirst du (bei WebStart) wahrscheinlich nie wegkriegen, selbst mit einem teuren Zertifikat nicht. (Die Warnung ist dann nur freundlicher gestaltet.)

Siehe http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/101625-signiertes-applet-ohne-warnung.html

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## tollewurst (24. Nov 2010)

ja das kenn ich, dass die meldung dann freundlicher ist. die soll ja auch freundlicher werden, aber ohne das mal ne sig für 500$ kaufen muss. gibts da nicht sowas, wie man selber sowas erstellen kann ?


----------



## Guest2 (24. Nov 2010)

Moin,

Mal ein Schuss in Blaue: Oben steht was von "Card Stud", bist Du zufällig Student und willst das im Rahmen des Studiums machen? Dann kann Dir evtl. die Zertifizierungsstelle Deiner Uni weiterhelfen. 

Wenn nicht, bleibt imho nur eine teure kommerzielle Zertifizierungsstelle. Selbermachen ginge nur, wenn das Tool ausschließlich Hausintern eingesetzt werden soll und der Truststore der verwendeten Browser angepasst werden kann.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## tollewurst (24. Nov 2010)

nee bin kein student 

hab eben nen poker gebastelt und wollte das ins internet stellen. und weil der auf ne highscore zugreifen soll, brauchts eben die plattenzugriffe.

naja gut hausintern, dann kann man ja auch einfach anbieter vertrauen anklicken.

zumal, wenn ich den leuten das jar runter laden lasse, kommt die meldung nicht und kann den trotzdem die platte räumen, wenn ich will. die meisten haben ja bei windows z.b. die endung aus und wissen nicht mal das es ne .jar ist, weil lässt sich ja ausführen, virenscanner zeigt nix an und gut ist. daher find ich die meldung eher nen bisschen unlogisch, dass man dafür knete zahlen soll.

einzige vorteil der bei jnlp bleibt sind die automatischen updates.


----------



## Guest2 (24. Nov 2010)

Wieso speicherst Du denn die Highscore lokal?

Speicher die doch mit auf dem Server, der auch das jar/jnlp hostet. Ne DB und was PHP reichen dazu doch schon. Dann gibt’s keinen stress mit Signaturen und die Akzeptanz bei Deinen Nutzern dürfte deutlich größer sein.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## hansmueller (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du den Plattenzugriff nur für den Highscore brauchst, kannst du es doch evtl. so programmieren, das du dir nur, wenn der Highscore angezeigt oder geschrieben werden soll, eine Erlaubnis vom Anwender holst. 
Da gibt es eine spezielle JNLP-Api. Die dazugehörige jnlp.jar findest du im JDK unter \sample\jnlp\servlet\.
Wenn der Benutzer den Erlaubnis-Dialog bestätigt, hast du Zugriff auf eine bestimmte Resource. Ansonsten nicht.
Der Vorteil bei dieser Methode ist, daß man die jar nicht mehr signieren muß.
Der Nachteil ist, das für jeden Zugriff auf eine bestimmte Resource außerhalb der Sandbox der Anwender sein Ok geben muß.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## tollewurst (24. Nov 2010)

naja war halt das einfachste die highscore in einen txt zu speichern und zu laden.
wird ja dann bei update auch nicht überschrieben.

serverzugriff ist dann wieder sone sache, dann muss der spieler ja online sein.
hätte aber den vorteil, er spielte nicht nur gegen sich selber bzw computer. aber nachteil, dann müsste ich den sich wieder mit username und passwort registrieren lassen. damit der nicht usernamen von anderen benutzt.

das mit dem all-permissions muss ich mir noch mal ansehen, dass das fenster erstmal nicht kommt und nur bei speichern erscheint schint mir sinnvoll


----------



## hansmueller (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir mal diesen Post an: http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/94590-java-webstart-startet-jar-file.html#post617654

Da sind Links für die Api und Beispiele.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## tollewurst (24. Nov 2010)

danke werd ich mir mal ansehen.
ob ich das programm noch mal umbaue ob mir halt der user vertraut und anklickt


----------

